# Type 1 newbie...



## MrClogMan (Sep 28, 2016)

Or is it a newbie with type 1?

Anyhoo, I got diagnosed with type 1 in early August following a vomit fest and a trip to the local A&E.
Its still early days and there is so much to take in, but this place seems very friendly and helpful. One thing I did pick up on You Tube was how supportive the online diabetic community are.

Crickey, it's been about 9 years since I last visited a forum. I'm out of practice...

Dave


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 28, 2016)

Hello Dave and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Robin (Sep 28, 2016)

Hello, and welcome from another 'late starter' I was 50 when I was diagnosed. There's a lot to get your head round at first, any questions, ask away, somebody always comes up with an answer.


----------



## Owen (Sep 28, 2016)

Howdy, welcome to club betty


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 28, 2016)

Welcome Dave. You are right there is a lot to take in. Good luck


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 28, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Dave, we don't bite unless our BG is high!!!!


----------



## Lindarose (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi Dave and welcome from a type 2


----------



## Ljc (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi Dave Welcome.


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi Dave and welcome aboard the good ship Diabetes   Another late bloomer here, delightful 40th birthday gift for me, there I was worrying that my skin would suddenly slacken and be drooping round my knees, I was so distracted picking an anti aging skin cream I didn't notice my immune system was feasting on my pancreas....you look away for five minutes and the kids are practically killing one another   We're a friendly bunch on the whole, and this forum has been a lifesaver for me so I hope you find it useful.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 29, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Copepod (Sep 29, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, MrClogMan. How about informing us about clogs / clog dancing / whatever is the reason behind your name?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 29, 2016)

Welcome from a T2 who's almost 22 months in.


----------



## stephknits (Sep 29, 2016)

welcome to the forum, glad you found us   Yet another person who is a late starter - at 42.  Are you a new model army fan or do you make clogs? (or both?)


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi Dave and Welcome. This forum was a lifesaver for me when I was DX at end of May and didn't really know how to help myself . 
What insulin regime are you on (I assume as T1 you've been put onto insulin)? 
I was started on a mixed insulin with twice daily stabs, but am about to change to basal/bolus so I have some more flexibility re what I can eat and when. Quite looking forward to it perversely despite the more frequent stabbing  - diabetes makes some very strange things into excitable events


----------



## Flower (Sep 29, 2016)

Hello and welcome Dave 

I hope things are starting to settle down for you since your diagnosis.
I did things by the book and was diagnosed aged 12, none of this leaving it until I was in my 40's and 50's lark


----------



## MrClogMan (Sep 29, 2016)

stephknits said:


> welcome to the forum, glad you found us   Yet another person who is a late starter - at 42.  Are you a new model army fan or do you make clogs? (or both?)



I'm not a New Model Army fan but I do wear clogs made at the same place NMA get theirs from.


----------



## MrClogMan (Sep 29, 2016)

Greyhound Gal said:


> Hi Dave and Welcome. This forum was a lifesaver for me when I was DX at end of May and didn't really know how to help myself .
> What insulin regime are you on (I assume as T1 you've been put onto insulin)?
> I was started on a mixed insulin with twice daily stabs, but am about to change to basal/bolus so I have some more flexibility re what I can eat and when. Quite looking forward to it perversely despite the more frequent stabbing  - diabetes makes some very strange things into excitable events



I'm on Levemere (is that how you spell it?) morning and night and Novarapid before meals. I was on quite average doses during my lengthy hospital stay but now I'm out I'm carb counting and setting my doses accordingly. I'm still getting used to all this carb counting but I'm sure it'll become second nature soon...


----------



## MrClogMan (Oct 1, 2016)

Copepod said:


> Welcome to the forum, MrClogMan. How about informing us about clogs / clog dancing / whatever is the reason behind your name?



The name came about when I used to have a blog called "one man and his clogs". I wrote about a pub in Manchester (Port St Beer House) and they saw it and Tweeted about it and called me Mr Clog Man. I liked the name so started using it. I kinda guessed that "Dave" may have been taken already...
I don't clog dance! 
And they are blooming noisey on wooden floors!


----------



## khskel (Oct 1, 2016)

For a minute I thought you were ClogDancer the NMA merch guy. Anyway welcome from another late bloomer diagnosed at 54 just short of two years ago.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 1, 2016)

I love some of the user names, tells you something . Personality ? You should have told us a storey about clogging in GB


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi, I'm newly diagnosed T1 5 weeks ago  at age 46. It's a massive learning curve isn't it.
I'm on Toujeo and Novorapid. I'm just about getting my head around it, but still got lots to learn!
Have you been on carb counting course yet?


----------



## Carolg (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi Dave and welcome to forum


----------



## MrClogMan (Oct 2, 2016)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Hi, I'm newly diagnosed T1 5 weeks ago  at age 46. It's a massive learning curve isn't it.
> I'm on Toujeo and Novorapid. I'm just about getting my head around it, but still got lots to learn!
> Have you been on carb counting course yet?



I'm booked on a DAFNE course w/c 6th Feb, They tend to wait about 6 months before putting you on the course but you do get lots of coaching from a Diabetes Die titian in the meantime. Oh, this is at the Diabetic Centre at Manchester Royal.

Its good to know there are other late starters on here. On You Tube it is mainly teenagers with type 1 - or maybe its just teenage girls who like to vlog about it...

Anyhoo, nice to meet you Lucy especially as we are the same age and diagnosed within weeks of each other!


----------



## Owen (Oct 2, 2016)

MrClogMan said:


> I'm booked on a DAFNE course w/c 6th Feb, They tend to wait about 6 months before putting you on the course but you do get lots of coaching from a Diabetes Die titian in the meantime. Oh, this is at the Diabetic Centre at Manchester Royal.
> 
> Its good to know there are other late starters on here. On You Tube it is mainly teenagers with type 1 - or maybe its just teenage girls who like to vlog about it...
> 
> Anyhoo, nice to meet you Lucy especially as we are the same age and diagnosed within weeks of each other!


Maybe you can start a new trend, silver surfers do slin.


----------



## zx10pilot (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi MrClogMan, welcome to the forum (even though you'd probably rather not be here). I'm similar to you, diagnosed out of the blue six months ago at 44 following a period of the "4T's" (tired, thin, thirsty & toilet).
Yes, it is a massive learning curve and six months in I'm still finding out about the new me.
This forum is a fantastic resource, full of really good information and the people on here are always willing to help and answer questions. 
I don't know any other T1s so this is my only place to come and talk to people who understand.
My diet has completely changed to low carb (about 120g per day) and I feel a whole lot better now than I did pre diagnosis!
Regards
zx


----------



## Bloden (Oct 10, 2016)

Welcome, Dave. I'd love to show you a piccie of my Asturian clogs, but don't know how to - help, plz, those in the know!


----------



## Radders (Oct 10, 2016)

MrClogMan said:


> I'm booked on a DAFNE course w/c 6th Feb, They tend to wait about 6 months before putting you on the course but you do get lots of coaching from a Diabetes Die titian in the meantime. Oh, this is at the Diabetic Centre at Manchester Royal.
> 
> Its good to know there are other late starters on here. On You Tube it is mainly teenagers with type 1 - or maybe its just teenage girls who like to vlog about it...
> 
> Anyhoo, nice to meet you Lucy especially as we are the same age and diagnosed within weeks of each other!


I was at the MRI when first diagnosed, I turned up with a letter from my GP addressed to the consultant by name, who happened that day to be working in another part of the hospital. I was directed to the other side of the site, then sent back. Given that my sugars were in the high 20s and my ketones were large, this was not fun. The receptionist was very apologetic and made me a cup of tea. I thought the staff there were very good.


----------



## MrClogMan (Oct 10, 2016)

You can link to an online photo by clicking the picture icon next to the smiley face, These are my clogs. Picture was uploaded on FB.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 10, 2016)

I like that you wear clogs but I had wondered if you were a whippet owner or breeder with a good SOH.  Some friends organised a get together for the Northern area of another forum, and since their handle was the Northern Cloggers, they negotiated to have badges made for all of us attending, even those visiting from other regions - in our case the Midlands Massif.

The badge makers were apparently a bit put out when they rejected the original wooden prototype with the curved, turned up point on the front!  However in the finish we did get proper brown leather ones!


----------



## Bloden (Oct 11, 2016)

MrClogMan said:


> You can link to an online photo by clicking the picture icon next to the smiley face, These are my clogs. Picture was uploaded on FB.


Ooo, smart clogs, Dave.  The photo's my own, not online - mine don't have URLs!


----------



## Bloden (Oct 12, 2016)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Hi, I'm newly diagnosed T1 5 weeks ago  at age 46. It's a massive learning curve isn't it.
> I'm on Toujeo and Novorapid. I'm just about getting my head around it, but still got lots to learn!
> Have you been on carb counting course yet?


Hi there Lucy. Welcome to you too.


----------

